# Christening Dilema - Can anyone help ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been asked to be Godmother to my friends little boy (tigger07 on here) Which I have said yes to.
The dilemma is the church she wants him christened at wants me christened,

I am not against doing this as I think of myself as Christian, 
but My Dad didn't have me Christened so I could choose as when I was older, 
I went to Sunday school, when I was younger and I Joined the covenanter's ( Evangelical )from about 11-15 and then in my early 20's I went to a Baptist Church, We got married in a church and it was only because DH was Christened that we could!!
during my time in the covenanter's I gave my Life to the Lord, and although there is no written evidence of this,
I remember it clearly as it was on the summer camp when my parents had split, any how I digress.

I am already Godmother to 4 special children, 2 who were christened in Church's
and 2 who were Christend with a wonderful local "mobile" vicar, and it was never an issue.

My dilemma is If I was to be Christened to be C's Godmother which I have said I would,
I feel its probably not what my Dad wanted when he left me this choice, 
I always thought I would do this for me, rather than for someone else,
please help if you can make sense of this !

~Dizzi~


----------



## nugget (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Dizzi - nice to 'meet' you!! 

I totally know where you're coming from . I was brought up a Catholic and forced into it (as many are)from a very young age - and of course since my teenage years I've lapsed. However, like you, I still see myself as a Christian. In fact, DH and I got our marriage blessed in a church on our 7th wedding anniversary which kinda 'felt right' if you know what I mean...especially as we were planning a family (ha ha)   

I would say, if you feel that you could be a good Godmother to this child - and of course you can!  and you feel getting christened would be a *positive step for you personally too * - then go for it! After all it is still your CHOICE whether you decide to do this for you and your potential godchild. It would also make a good 'starting point' with them - if you see what I mean?

I think getting Christened is sometimes not on peoples top priority of new years resolutions  hence it would make sense to take this opportunity for a positive good. 

I've never had the privilige to be asked to be a Godmother so have never had to make the decision. Good luck with whatever you decide!  

very best wishes
nugget


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

thank you 
what your saying makes sense, I am a gut instinct person ( sixth sense, IYKWIM) 
and I said yes without hesitation, 
so I will let it sit awhile to be sure I am following the right path,
and making the right choice after all all things happen for a reason

~Dizzi~


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Dizzi,

You poor thing, what a dilemna!

 Between myself and my husband we have 12 godchildren (or are legal guardians) and neither of us are christened.    I  attend Church and consider myself to be a christian.  My Father had the same philosophy as yours and demanded that it was left for me to decide as an adult, as a child I rarely if ever attended church or Sunday school, but as part of my job I found myself attending more and more services and then when my Father fell very ill I found the church to be a huge support.

I personally wouldn't mind getting christened if that would have helped to become a Godmummy to one of my godchildren, as the church is an important part of my life already, but I would have to consider it hard and long if that was not the case.   Sorry I don't think I've been of help at all, but all being well the church appears to be a part of your life already, so maybe it's a good time to do it.

Goodluck with the decision making!!

Lots of love Angie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you, See I kind abelieve that "church" is just a building and tha God
is with us whenever wherever, and that church is just a place to meet with and be with others who believe.

Not sure what I am trying to say here, so will keep thinking and waiting and just absorb what everyone says

~Dizzi~


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

I understand exactly what you mean!!  God is with you wherever you are..... and yes a church is kinda like a meeting place.  With you on that completely!!


Hve you spoken to Tigger07 about it?  I'm sure you have but did any of her words help at all?  Could you be an honorary godmother...... in one of my friends will it is stated that I'm to be part of her children's upbringing if anything were to happen to her as she didn't want to get her kids christened and I am a big part of their lives..... would this be an option or something similar anyway?

Sorry more food for thought...xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

She is thinking about finding a mobile vicar, 
Ive left it with her to fix a date and place and If needs be I will get christened.
so hopefully I have time to get this sorted!


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Have a very funny pic in my head of a vicar wearing roller skates with Mobile Vicar advertised on the side.  I know this isn't the case but it popped into my head and made me smile.  
Goodluck hun xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ta


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Angeljoy said:


> Have a very funny pic in my head of a vicar wearing roller skates with Mobile Vicar advertised on the side. I know this isn't the case but it popped into my head and made me smile.
> Goodluck hun xx


Mmmm, don't give me ideas on how to get about in my parish!  
Can I ask what is a 'Mobile Vicar' - never met one of those? 

Anyway in answer to your question Dizzi, and I can only answer from my experience (Anglican/Methodist) then it is the Church rules that all adults over the age of sixteen have to be baptised (Christened) before they can be Godparents to children baptised in church. The reason being, you are professing the Christian faith on behalf of the child, who cannot speak for themselves, and therefore for there to be integrity, the adult professing those promises has to already have owned them for him/herself. It's all about joining/belonging to the family of God and the question remains is how can you welcome a child into the faith when you have not publicly gone through that rite yourself? 
Sometimes, because of human error and baptismal application forms are not correctly filled in, then we find that not all Godparents have been baptised. My Archdeacon, gets really angry over things not being filled in correctly 
The same applies for marriage in the church of England - both adults are supposed to be baptised, before the ceremony takes place.

As to whether or not you feel comfortable with being baptised at this time, is a personal decision between you and God. 



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> I am not against doing this as I think of myself as Christian,
> but My Dad didn't have me Christened so I could choose as when I was older...
> My dilemma is If I was to be Christened to be C's Godmother which I have said I would,
> I feel its probably not what my Dad wanted when he left me this choice,
> ...


But Dizzi, you are older now!  Unless like me, you will always be a big kid at heart! 
Your dad left you to make your own decisons - perhaps this is the time to make one 
Without sounding corny, perhaps this opportunity to be a Godmother to C is God's way of pushing you to make a decison for yourself - do you want to belong and become an 'official' member of the world wide Christian church and publically profess your faith? 
Only you can answer that one! 

OK I'm a little biased, but I believe it's the best decision anyone can make! 
And to be asked to be Godmother, and to make those promises as one who believes in what is being said, is both powerful and a privilige!

If i can help in any other way, just ask 

 you come to a decison soon 

Love Dibs x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

We had a Methodist 'mobile vicar' when I was growing up, he used to come to service on his moped complete with robes and he had a white band painted on his black helmet, just to make a point (great advertising isn't it  )

I am Godmother to my mates little un but as DH has not been christened he couldn't be even tho he used to go to the church the christening was in and was part of the scouts/youth club etc, but he is always called Godfather.

I personally think you are thinking of being christened for you, it's being C's Godmother that will be something special for you both. Could you both be christened on the same day


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone (((hug))
I am too tired to make a co-herent reply tonight, but suffice to say your all right and lovely
and I will post after my holidays and let you know what I decide, although I think it will be a case of me christened then c 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

As a christian myself, i was christened as a baby (but what does that mean anyway?, it wasnt MY decision) I am contemplating adult baptism, the time had never been right for me to make that step of faith. We had a dedication for both our boys, so we are dedicating our child, hoping that when hes older he will grow up to love God (spose thats like your dad dizzi). We had a slight problem as we have prayer partners and chose 2 couples within our church - 3 of the people being christians and 1 not. We just changed some of the wording so that we werent being hypocritical to church. God etc with a non christian (obviously you cant do this) But the thing that gets me is that faith is about a personal relationship with God and he knows what you know and believe to be true (or untrue). Im sure there are 1000s of people that are christened that can be godparents that have no faith at all - thats what bugs me.

I mbeing godmother to my friends little boy tomorrow and it was never asked weather i had been christened. They are not christians themselves........yet  

ruth


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello...

We've just had a similar dilema....

I really wanted to have Daisy baptised.. i was as a baby and have an underlying faith.. ie not a regular churchgoer but i do believe... Dh was not so sure.. but was happy to have her 'done'.

We wanted to have Dh's brother as godfather along with my cousin and best friend.. Dave is not baptised.. the girls were.. The vicar at our parish church is lovely..and welcomed us with open arms but was rather insistent about the godparents being baptised and if poss confirmed.. After a very long discussion with the vicar in which we discussed why the godparents should be baptised and i talked about my BIL... he was married in church.. both his kids are baptised and attend a church school and he does attend his church quite regularly.. Father Paul wanted to know our reasons for wanted Dave...again another long discussion and finally he agreed..

On the big day during the introduction to the service Father Paul explained the importance of baptism and what it means and again about the importance of the godparents.... he came over to Dave and said quite quietly that he would be a 'sponser' to Daisy.. but he was treated as a godparent and said all the vows with us. 

I suppose what i am trying to say is that our Vicar wanted to accomodate us with our choices so he did what he could without breaking the 'rules'

Sorry i have rambled on.. my BIL did think about getting christened..but he was told that as an adult you have to be christened and confirmed which in our time scale was not possible..

You must do whatever you feel in your heart is right. 

Lots of Love
Starr xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Wicklow & Starr   your words are appreciated,
its wonderful to read how others have faced and delt with this issue, it certainly helps me in working out what the best way about this is.

Ive had no news,  so will update when I do, 
Thanks once again
~Dizzi~


----------

